# Surefire 6P head with aftermarket crenulated bezel



## Policetacteam (Apr 23, 2009)

I am trying to figure out if an aftermarket stainless steel crenulated bezel can be used on a Surefire 6P head. If so what are my options. I remember seeing a Solarforce used but I can't remember if it was an actual 6P head or a clone. I want something very low key and no aggressive teeth. Ideas, suggestions, comments!


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok...no responses yet! Lets start with this. Is the Surefire 6P head threaded to accept an aftermarket bezel? If not are there any, both head and bezel, available in black. I don't really care for Surefire's because the teeth are just a little too long for my tastes.


----------



## jake25 (Apr 23, 2009)

6P Head is not threaded. The Solarforce P60 "clone" head is threaded. You can added different things onto the Solarforce head. SS Ring for flat bezel. Color Coordinated Crenelation and SS Crenelation


----------



## Superdave (Apr 23, 2009)

the 6P head is threaded (atleast any made within the last 3-4 years). It's fairly easy to remove the plastic ring and swap it with a different "crown". There were some on Ebay that had the same threads as the SF, it even came with a removal tool. 

The Solarforce crowns have a different thread pattern than the Surefire ones.


----------



## flip (Apr 23, 2009)

There was a thread here last year(?) about a guy that was selling stainless steel bezel rings and keys made to fit them and remove the stock ring.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 23, 2009)

The threaded, plain retaining ring and the threaded, crenelated ring for my G&P bezel are not compatible with the 6P threads.


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Justin...good to know!


----------



## Owen (Apr 24, 2009)

flip said:


> There was a thread here last year(?) about a guy that was selling stainless steel bezel rings and keys made to fit them and remove the stock ring.


I have that, and while it is indeed made to fit the 6P bezel, it's crenelations are no less aggressive than those on the 6PD.
I don't know of any others...


----------



## crocodilo (Apr 24, 2009)

Got one of those on my C2 and love it. *Good thing about plain stainless steel is that it's easy to smooth out or grind down the teeth to your liking.* A major plus is that it replaces the plastic lens retainer ring, thereby beefing up the head's resistance to heavy damage, even if you totally eliminate the teeth. Price was very affordable, enough to be comfortable experimenting with it, the removal tool included was great, just go for it.


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 25, 2009)

Policetacteam while on ebay I found this. It says its a SF 6p custom 3 teeth. Maybe someone threaded a SF 6P and put crenulated bezel. Just my 2 cents check it out. This is different than crocos' but i like that one too where do I get that one? http://cgi.ebay.com/SUREFIRE-STRIKE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Owen (Apr 25, 2009)

BIGLOU said:


> i like that one too where do I get that one?


I don't have the link any more, but will PM you his email. 
pic in this thread: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/219949


----------



## crocodilo (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, me too just sent an email. Fast business.


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 26, 2009)

crocodilo,

Is that the 6P Defender strike bezel or is that aftermarket? Also which SS bezel is on your C2. Looks very good!! I'd be more than happy with that one!


----------



## Policetacteam (Apr 26, 2009)

Biglou,

I saw the three teeth version. Kind of cool but I could see myself getting impailed on my on light while at work! I would never live that down!!!


----------



## roadie (Apr 30, 2009)

i jus got the a001 for my old sf z2 , i have also a holster so, it wouldnt get scratches or scratch me.


----------



## JJay03 (May 5, 2009)

I was wonder this same thing you guys say someone on the site sells these? I heard it was 20 dollars tho so might as well buy the 6pd.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 5, 2009)

Yeah. Plus with the 6PD you get a clicky switch.


----------



## TMedina (May 5, 2009)

I've never liked the Klingon light theory because I'm more likely to injure myself or chew up my gear as actually get any real tactical benefit from it.

Your mileage may vary.

-Trevor


----------



## dixiethunder (May 21, 2009)

Can you install aftermarket lenses into the solarforce heads? Like lenses from flashlightlenses.com?


----------



## Zatoichi (May 21, 2009)

dixiethunder said:


> Can you install aftermarket lenses into the solarforce heads? Like lenses from flashlightlenses.com?



Yes, just get the correct size.


----------



## Monocrom (May 21, 2009)

Policetacteam said:


> I am trying to figure out if an aftermarket stainless steel crenulated bezel can be used on a Surefire 6P head.


 
Yes.



> If so what are my options.


 
Here you go.... 
http://www.lighthound.com/Lighthoun...Head-for-SureFire-and-other-lights_p_985.html


----------



## Kraid (Jun 11, 2010)

I want to put a SS ring from Oveready onto a Solarforce A001. Will this work, or are the threads wrong?


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 11, 2010)

From reading CPF I'm reasonably certain that the threads are different, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 11, 2010)

Policetacteam,

You can use Jetbeam III-Military bezels.

http://bugoutgearusa.com/lowprcrbe.html

I have the more agressive three prong set on my G2Z bezel.

here is an old picture from back to front, Jetbeam 3 prong, Jetbeam lo profile, solarforce bezel (comes with crenulations but not Surefire bezel compatible)


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 11, 2010)

www.oveready.com if you haven't seen those ones yet. 

I think you had trouble getting respones because you asked for a crenulated bezel with no aggressive teeth. LOL, how does that make sense?


----------



## Kraid (Jun 12, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> From reading CPF I'm reasonably certain that the threads are different, but I haven't tried it myself.



Thank you!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 12, 2010)

I can attest that they are different. 
I took the A001 spiked Klingon bezel and ground the teeth off because I couldn't find anything else that would fit. A month or so later they started selling a flat ring, go figure.


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 12, 2010)

roadie said:


> i jus got the a001 for my old sf z2 , i have also a holster so, it wouldnt get scratches or scratch me.




Does that crenelations fit surefire heads? of you use that finned bezel?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 12, 2010)

That Solarforce head fits Surefire C P G bodies no problem. The spiked bezel ring will not fit on a Surefire head however.
Is that what you wanted to know? Doing this on my phone is not the same!


----------



## Kraid (Jun 13, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> I can attest that they are different.
> I took the A001 spiked Klingon bezel and ground the teeth off because I couldn't find anything else that would fit. A month or so later they started selling a flat ring, go figure.


They stole your idea! You should ask for royalties! But yeah, thats actually the exact configuration I was wanting. A flat ring on that finned head. But I like the Oveready ring. I wonder if the fins would really help with heat dissipation anyways.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 13, 2010)

I think it helps a little bit, nothing revolutionary but I'll take what I can get! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Jun 13, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> That Solarforce head fits Surefire C P G bodies no problem. The spiked bezel ring will not fit on a Surefire head however.
> Is that what you wanted to know? Doing this on my phone is not the same!




No I meant the three prong klingon crenulations. will that mate up to a Surefire head? I dont like the finned head I just want the metal stabby pointy part on a surefire head.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 13, 2010)

No it will not.


----------

